# Surface Skimmer Yes or No???



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I use an Eheim surface skimmer on my tank. I found that it works well at removing that surface film that sometimes forms. I have not noticed any CO2 loss, but the Eheim unit is kind of strange in it's design.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

pro:
gets rid of surface scum 

cons:
large and cumbersome looking in tank (can you hide it?)
outgasses co2 quickly! (ok with pressurized, just raise the bubble rate)
Often an airstone can do the same job (hidable, and run at night so no co2 worry)


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

The benefits of good O2 exchange outweigh any CO2 loss. Try it out, if you don't like it you can just put it back in the closet.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

I run an airstone at night. The bubbles nuke the film and it's good for at least a day, sometimes more. I don't try to optimize rather just run it each night.

Jim


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes for me. It breaks surface film in no time and helps aerating the surface.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

A yes for me too. It's really nice to see the surface crytal clear.
I have it hidden behind plants and a driftwood.


----------



## Jim Miller (Dec 24, 2002)

Just occurred to me that I could inject the output of an air pump into the filter return of my bottom drilled tank to hide it. Would need a good check valve. It's already on a timer. 

I'll try it and post results. 

Jim


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Or lift ur spray bar or lily pipe so that it. Aerates the surface. That's how mine works. Previous method was bubble stone


----------



## cggorman (May 9, 2009)

I always had issues with the skimmer I used. it was one of the ones that connects to the filter inlet with a tee and has a floating cage. The floater would always sink when plant matter got around it.

I DO require a scum-free surface, though, so now I just turn over the surface with falling water.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I could never get rid of surface scum no mater what I did, lifted the lily pipes, had 2 koralias pointed at the surface and had some intense surface movement.

Hooked up one of these bad boys and boom, clear surface. I just turned up my co2 a little bit to offset the miniscule amount that is off gassed. Drop checker is still yellow by the end of the day and I have a clear surface


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

GREAT TO HEAR all of the different responces!!!

Well I have some updated equipment on its way so I can better regulate Co2 and also a better drop checker, so I should be able to watch my Co2 levels better and adjust the bubble rate to keep the Co2 at its peak! 

So I will put the Surface skimmer on when redoing my Co2 settup, and let Yall know how it goes! 

The skimmer I have has always worked very well for me,but I figured out in the begining that it works best if you make sure the bottom of the floating skimmer is compleatly full of air! I just plop it down on the surface after my cleaning of the tank, and it works well! BUT if it isn't full of air it can sink if you have it turned up to a high flow rate!

THANKS AGAIN!!!
Drew:icon_smil


----------



## Joe.1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes!!! Use the surface skimmer if none of the other suggestions work for you. Just plant some nice tall plants in front of the skimmer. It doesn't look that bad in the tank. If you have a small tank, it would look huge in it.


----------

